# Belarus Luch Favorit Quartz Watch



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Got this information from another forum: "Favorit and Amphibia are a couple of interchangeable sub-brands of Luch introduced a few years back. The movement is a genuine 100% Belorussian built cal 23858 quartz. There are quite a few variations in this series, including the day/date-window versions (which they are sadly converting over to Miyota movements). Note that in spite of the screw-down crown, this watch is only rated to 3 atmospheres pressure. For all that it looks like a good solid beater." Seller told me, "I believe the bezel screws apart and the face is removed. He (watch maker) had a used battery to test with but was going to have to order a new one and I did not want to wait. I am sure your watch maker will be familiar with the procedure." Does this sound right? The bezel is difficult to turn. I rotated it twice counter clockwise and got no results. Don't see any threads under the bezel. Very difficult to see if there is a seam on the case back. Don't see any notches or scratches where one tried to remove if it is a snap on back.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Uhm... I would think it would be a very strange thing if the bezel was also a kind of screw cover that kept the watch together... It would mean that you couldn't use the bezel very much or the whole thing would fall apart.

Still, that dented inner ring on the bezel got me wondering... Is that an independent part or is it the bezel itself?

As to snap casebacks, the spot where you are supposed to insert a blade is sometimes very, very difficult to see. I ordered a couple of these a few months ago to use as a source for spares...










...and it was only after I've forced one into one of those corners that I actually saw that I was using the right place. It's easy to spot the right place on the one on the right but not on the one on the left. In fact, there isn't any marking at all. It's only once you've opened it that you notice that on one corner the lip that holds the back in place is cut to offer less resistance.

Can you post a few pictures of the side and back of the watch?


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't get the bracelet off to get a photo of the back. Will try to get side views. Anyone own one of these or similar case who can help me???


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry Arthur, I've searched and searched but couldn't find those watches anywhere, let alone photos of the back....

It's just a hunch but I would find it very strange if that one was a front loader. 3ATM WR... I bet it's snap back, get a sharp blade and try to pry it open.


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Sorry Arthur, I've searched and searched but couldn't find those watches anywhere, let alone photos of the back....
> 
> It's just a hunch but I would find it very strange if that one was a front loader. 3ATM WR... I bet it's snap back, get a sharp blade and try to pry it open.


Believe it or not, the Seller was right. The bezel needs to be removed to unscrew a locking device to remove the movement to install the battery! My man spent a lot of time and finally installed the battery. He did not charge me much. It is a great watch. Goes to demonstrate that, contrary to all of our opinions, and our common sense, the Seller was right on a very unorthodox was of opening a watch to get to the battery compartment!!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, it's sorted then! Wonderful! :thumbup:

Most have been vodka day when they designed such a complicated way to access the battery  :russian:


----------

